# Generator ? Clean power?



## Wyoming (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello RV Talk,
I have a new Starcraft travel trailer ordered and someone told me that I can't use my old Coleman generator because it may not provide clean power and if there is a problem it will void my warranty? Is this true? How can my Coleman generator damage the trailers electronics? I don't really want to buy a new generator people recommend the inverter type. Shoot! there about a grand each?

Any help would be appreciated.
thank you
Rob


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2013)

WE can only assume that you have a 30 amp service to your TT. the genset will provide power to the TT. The genset, is it mounted inside a compartment or free standing? If it is mounted and ran from a compartment then it must be vented to the outside , if not co2 will kill you. I see no way it can ruin your electronic, or appliances unless it will not provide enough  power to support them. Now if that the case yes it will ruins you appliances. Always check your out put power on the genset before running anything. 

good luck


----------



## Wyoming (Mar 27, 2013)

Generator ?clean power?



			
				H2H1;83267 said:
			
		

> WE can only assume that you have a 30 amp service to your TT. the genset will provide power to the TT. The genset, is it mounted inside a compartment or free standing? If it is mounted and ran from a compartment then it must be vented to the outside , if not co2 will kill you. I see no way it can ruin your electronic, or appliances unless it will not provide enough  power to support them. Now if that the case yes it will ruins you appliances. Always check your out put power on the genset before running anything.
> 
> good luck


My TT does require a 30 amp service and I string out the cord and plug into my free standing genset. On my last camper I never ran the microwave or AC because the genset's peak was 2000 watts. I used it for lights, tv, dvd, and occasionally the toaster.  I was just concerned with the new camper that my genset might damage some type of new circuitry in the TT.  I am wondering if the dealership is using this as away of selling extra accessories to me, i would love a new generator, but I can't afford $2000.00 genset.
Thank you for your  expertise.
Rob


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 27, 2013)

Your current generator will power your trailer.  The reason for the Inverter generators is quiet, clean power, as you have heard.  If you want to run your computer, I would advise against it....your current generator does not provide clean power, but it will power your trailer.

A Kipor 3,000 generator should run you around 1,300.00.


----------



## LEN (Mar 27, 2013)

They are either smart or too dumb to recommend anything for your trailer. As you will find the power at RV parks is far from pure. And your gen will provide, as Ken said, the needed power. Now even your laptop computer will be fine on this power as it go's thru a 110 to 12 volt power supply. Now I might be more interested in a TV or new stereo, but they "should" be fine also. Look in boondocking locations and you will find any number of older Gens running more modern RV's fine.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Ken is right on this ,, most electronics are sensitve to power surges and under power ,, what u need is a good genset that will provide u with a good "sine wave" in other words ,, one that will not destroy very sensitve electronics ,, but if i may also add ,, what yr is ur TT ,, the conveter on it might just clean up the power as it comes in ,, i know alot of newer ones do have a converter/inverter to controll the wave length of the shore power or "sine wave"


----------



## Wyoming (Mar 28, 2013)

My new trailer is a 2013 Starcraft Autumn Ridge model 329. I don't know if this new trailer has a converter on it to clean up the power as it comes in. I appreciate your advice and help.
Rob


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 28, 2013)

I seriously doubt your trailer has that style of converter.  Most do not.


----------

